# Rusty Blue Bird Frame



## higgens (Jul 10, 2016)

looking for a rusty blue bird frame   The rustyer the better if its been ran over buy a tractor that's ok to


----------



## higgens (Sep 6, 2016)

Bumping


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 6, 2016)

higgens said:


> Bumping




come on man! 2 isn't enough? 3 is the magical number haha


----------



## higgens (Sep 6, 2016)

You need every year to call it a collection   3erd times a charm


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2016)

Then you should get a 38 too


----------



## higgens (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone willing to part with a project yet?
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## higgens (Dec 15, 2016)

Rusty projects wanted $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## higgens (Apr 13, 2018)

Rusty frame or basket case wanted


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)

You should try to work a deal with this guy. He has been trying to sell this bike just about as long as you have been posting your want ad for one. 

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/elgin-bluebird-trade/6549606664.html


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 15, 2018)

I don’t think that bluebird is going to net him a vintage muscle car or vintage HD or Indian motorcycle.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I don’t think that bluebird is going to net him a vintage muscle car or vintage HD or Indian motorcycle.




He should just put it on ebay and see what it brings.


----------



## kreika (Apr 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> Link?




I can’t find it. Pretty sure he’s in Canada. He had a brown twin bar for sale also.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)

kreika said:


> I can’t find it. Pretty sure he’s in Canada. He had a brown twin bar for sale also.




Thanks.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> You should try to work a deal with this guy. He has been trying to sell this bike just about as long as you have been posting your want ad for one.
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/elgin-bluebird-trade/6549606664.html




This post is expired.


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 15, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> This post is expired.




The guy who posted in Seattle is a member here...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

ratrodz said:


> The guy who posted in Seattle is a member here...




Oh, but since he has been banned...mmm.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Oh, but since he has been banned...mmm.




No, that's not the one in Seattle. He's still here.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> No, that's not the one in Seattle. He's still here.




Oh, sorry my bad. Why he hasn't post the bike here?


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 16, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Oh, sorry my bad. Why he hasn't post the bike here?




2 different people. 
Not sure?


----------



## kreika (Apr 29, 2018)

Post is back up


----------



## higgens (May 13, 2018)

Need a frame mine fell apart when I was talking the fork off


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2018)

Max and the guy are 2 different people.   Max is here on the CABE and the Seattle guy is on CL.


----------



## higgens (May 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## higgens (May 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## higgens (May 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## higgens (Apr 1, 2020)

Bump


----------

